# Paint Sprayer



## djkyle65 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello everyone im new here from Houston Texas, Currently i work for my uncle owner of "Fosters Remodeling" Anyway i was looking into paint sprayers. I do a good bit of paint work with my uncle who uses mostly graco products. I have used his graco ultra 395 and really like that setup.


Anyway to get to the point. Im going to be repainting my house soon and would like to purchase a paint sprayer. I wont be using this thing everyday so i dont need top of the line but i would like something good that i can use for side jobs and such. 

From searching it seems that graco and titan seem to be popular around here .


What do yall suggest ?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Titan 440i would be a nice little rig for you. Call your local SW retailer and try ti find out who services their pumps. These repair shops usually have some decent machines for short money. 
Check out your local Craigslist too.

They should be between 3 and $400 for a decent unit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For the budget a Titan 440i will run you 749.00 shipped from www.spraymallstore.com I myself am a graco guy and would rather run that 395 setup.


----------



## djkyle65 (Jan 7, 2009)

Whats the lowest cost graco that is comparable to the titan ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A graco 390 is right there with the titan going for 769.00. Actually though i just looked at their store and the 440i has a rebate on it right now making it 664.00 untill Jan 31st.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

But wait, there's more!:thumbup:
http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_titan_rewards_2008_en_titantool,274134,230635.html

There are a few other threads on this subject with some good info, use the search feature.
And Welcome!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 1095 Graco I love "the money maker" and a spraytec EP 2105. I use my spraytec almost every day cause it is little and easy to take around.. more so. I use Graco lines/guns/tips though.

Are you looking to use it quite a bit? Or just for your house? If just for your house, go to lowes or the depot and get their cheap spraytec pump there.. like 450.00. I believe it is NOT rebuildable (packings) but will be more than enough for what you are looking for. I once knew a guy who would go out every year and buy one of those start of exterior season and basically throw it away at the end of ths season.


----------

